
Ask HN: Google Showing Different meta title - meuthola
If you google https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bewooden.de&#x2F; there is a completely different meta description and in website its different.<p>anyone who can help. google shows different meta title then actual title.
======
herbst
For the title: I assume you had it different, can take up to a few weeks until
google picks that up with not so popular websites.

About the description: If google thinks your description is not relevant for
the current search it builds their own based on your content.

~~~
meuthola
Thank you... different meta title is only in "bewooden.de" not in other page.
example:
[https://www.bewooden.de/holzfliegen/taurum-P/](https://www.bewooden.de/holzfliegen/taurum-P/)

------
kevinsimper
If you go to `cache:[https://www.bewooden.de`](https://www.bewooden.de`) you
do get the real website that google have and it is different from the the one
in SERP.

Google probably things that the brand name is more relevant to have first when
you are actually searching for the brand, just like a human would think!

~~~
meuthola
Thankyou

